

Ask HN: Google Sold You Out? What does this means - Chirag

Hi folks I have reading a lot of reports(Blog Posts) about how Google and Verizon are having a under the table deal and ignoring all the other for self economic gain. What all this actually means for a start-up. Me as a consumer.&#60;p&#62;Is this an international issue or US only?
======
yanw
People are generally overreacting and free-associating, Verizon and Google
announced an agreement about how the neutrality debate may move forward. They
agreed on non interference in wired communication, but kept the mobile
question open, also there are some loopholes left there that are somewhat
worrisome. It's a non binding agreement of course and it's a US only issue.

